# (Pumps (Classification, Operation and Maintenance



## sesem_m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه مادة جميلة عن المضخات وقد قمت بجمعها وترتيبها بشكل مبسط 
وهى جميله جدا فى جمعها لكل انواع المضخات تقريبا
و المعلومات اللى بها بسيطه بحيث توضح الاختلافات الموجوده بين معظم انواع المضخات وكذلك كيفية تصنيف المضخات وتعريف المضخات 
وقد نوعتها بحيث جعلتها باللغتين العربية والانجليزية بحيث تفيد كافة المستويات
اتمني من الله تعالي ان يكون بها الافادة العالية لكم 
واتمني منكم تعليقاتكم وتصحيحاتكم
واتمني من ادارة الملتقي تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته وكذلك اهمية التعرف علي كافة انواع المضخات عن قرب وكذلك اهيمة وجود المضخات في كافة الانظمة الميكانيكية
وهذه هي روابط المادة
*
http://rapidshare.com/files/421712207/2.pdf
​او*
*
[http://www.4shared.com/document/XtLPSRt1/Pumps_classification_operation.html
​*
​ولكم جزيل الشكر واتمني لكم التوفيق والهدي والرشاد


----------



## sesem_m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*الموضوع للتثبيت*

*ارجو من ادارة الملتقي تثبيت الموضوع*


----------



## فلستيا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير لكم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
بارك االله لك


----------



## Hossam Edin (28 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله موضوع ممتاز
جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركتم علي ردودكم 
واتمني منكم المشاركة في الاستطلاع 
ومن يجد ملحوظة او خطأ رجاءا التنويه والتعليق والاستفسار


----------



## Hossam Edin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

sesem_m قال:


> بوركتم علي ردودكم
> واتمني منكم المشاركة في الاستطلاع
> ومن يجد ملحوظة او خطأ رجاءا التنويه والتعليق والاستفسار


 

اخي الغالي اري انك في عنوان هذا الملف قد ذكرت الصيانة وقد قرأته جيدا ولم اري شيئا تقريبا عن صيانة المضخات
ولكن الموضوع جيد وتستحق التقييم


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف ممتاز


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## عمر الامارات (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sesem_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير لكم


----------



## باش مدثر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد ... فى ميزان الحسنات انشاءالله


----------



## رضوان العراق (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks so much bro


----------



## محمود جوهر يوسف (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله .


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس.... ربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## HMS (19 يوليو 2011)

واضح جداً الجهد المبذول لإخراج مثل هذا العمل الرائع ..

بارك الله فيك .. وإلى الأمام ..


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

و جزاكم الله جميعا علي ردودكم


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

وكم اتمني لو من يجد منكم اي ملاحظات بالمادة يبلغني بيها

لان للاسف الي الان لم اجد تعليق او مشاركة علي محتوي المادة
سواء اقتراحات او أخطاء

علي العموم اتمني للجميع كل الخير


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك االله لك


----------



## Hythamaga (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fokary (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عبدلي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ماقصرت وجاري التحميل الله يزيدك من العلم


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thaannkkss


----------



## walidlouta1983 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله يك ونفع بك


----------



## علاء الغنام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رب اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​


----------



## سعيد معمل (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## senuors (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## أبو كنعان (12 يناير 2012)

سلمت يدااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ياأميييير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

احسنت


----------



## اسحاق عمان (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## m0staf7 (15 يناير 2012)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## بن حكيم (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسام حكم (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_taha_a (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## johnezabil (17 مارس 2013)

Good

More success

John


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## بائع ورد (16 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووور

وربي يجزيك كل خير


----------

